

Show HN: Redesigned Super Trunking Scanner site - rachelbythebay

Hi HN.  270 days ago, I shared a link to my online scanner site which runs from a software defined radio (SDR) backend.<p>It worked but it was never really beautiful.  This weekend, my project was to rework it to make it easier on the eyes.  I think I've succeeded and would like to share it.  It shows how even a non-UI-centric person like me can succeed given the right tools (Bootstrap, in this case) and input from a friend who "gets" this stuff.<p>My improved site: http://scanner.rachelbythebay.com/<p>Previous HN post: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3021756
======
swah
This one is much better. Some kind of folks would like to see an interface
that resembled a radio, though :)

~~~
rachelbythebay
Skeuomorphic interfaces, right? I thought about that before embarking on this
work earlier this weekend, but haven't been able to really try it.

One school of thought would be to have it work like a "real" scanner, in which
you enable and disable banks. Any activity on an "enabled" bank would then pop
up. I could just use talkgroups to replace banks. It would still be smart
about playing back calls serially so you don't miss anything. It would just
switch the "list" for a "now" scheme.

I suspect the hardest part of this would be reproducing that ghostly backlit
glow. Graphical stuff is always tricky for me.

Thanks for the feedback. I'll see if I can make this happen.

~~~
swah
But that its a lot a work. If you wanted to sell this then it would be a good
idea :)

